# Liberty's Seth Curry To Transfer



## TYO23 (Feb 2, 2009)

Liberty Head Coach Ritchie McKay has announced that freshman guard Seth Curry will transfer at the conclusion of the spring semester. 

“There is a level of disappointment with Seth’s decision,” commented McKay. “I always have a vested interest in God’s will or purpose for the lives of the people we come in contact with. Seth has meant a lot to our basketball program and has added value to our campus. I have nothing but great respect for the Curry family and we wish them success in all their future pursuits. 

“I don’t fault Seth for his decision to pursue a school in a higher profile conference, at the same time I am really excited with what God is doing in our program and I know Liberty basketball will continue to prosper.” 

http://www.libertyflames.com/index.cfm?PID=10869&newsID=3750&TeamID=

I find this shocking. I heard he's looking at VT Tech and Wake.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The ACC gets richer...Nice! He can really play.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He probably wants the opportunity to go to the tournament every year rather than hope to win the conference tournament. I don't blame him.


----------

